# 5.56 news?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Any updates on 5.56? Is there still talk in the government and if not have prices been going down?


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Prices here never went up here....they semi disappeared off the shelves for a week or two, but now it is business as usual. I picked up a 50 round box of 5.56 62gr yesterday for my usual price....$20.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just picked up 120 rds. of 5.56 for $64.00 and there was plenty on the shelves.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There is a push by dem politicians to try to influence the new ATF director to start up the ban option again, but I doubt he's willing to commit political suicide so early in his career.

I never saw an increase in price down here in Tx either. Did see a few bare shelves for a bit though.
Bear in mind, the ban would only have affected the green tip 55gr variant, not all 5.56.(at least not at first :/)


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing to do with 5.56, but about 1-2 months ago I went to our local wallyworld and bought a 250 round pack of UMC 9mm ball. I think I paid about $72. I went by there yesterday, and the price is $94.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Been going back and forth here.some around,then none.5.56 and .223 was gone when the flak hit the fan a while back.now there is a bit around.prices never really changed.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I pay $9.99 for 20 rounds here. There was X-tac M855 for $12.99 a box. I just stock up on PMC/IMI/White box, the cheaper stuff. They had every caliber except .22 yesterday. There was more foot traffic than usual and lots of ammo questions.


----------

